# 489 FS Software Engineer Pool



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

hi people who have lodged 489 FS for Software Engineer reply below please


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

steelrahul said:


> hi people who have lodged 489 FS for Software Engineer reply below please


post your points and submitted date sothat we can get clear idea


----------



## nguyen.do (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, my EOI submitted for 489: date of effect 04/07/2014, point 60, software engineer 261313.


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

ccham said:


> post your points and submitted date sothat we can get clear idea


I am stuck at 60 . Still have to submit ACS .
Age - 25
Qualification - 15
Sponsor - 10
IELTS - 10 

As there are only 10 invitations per round and they are now giving invitations for 65 , how long could it take for me to get an invite


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

steelrahul said:


> I am stuck at 60 . Still have to submit ACS .
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> Sponsor - 10
> ...


they have increased it to 100 in next round so hope for the best. most probably 65 queue would be cleared .


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

ccham said:


> they have increased it to 100 in next round so hope for the best. most probably 65 queue would be cleared .


is there a cap for number of invitations for Software Engineers under 489 FS ?


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

nguyen.do said:


> Hi, my EOI submitted for 489: date of effect 04/07/2014, point 60, software engineer 261313.


Can you tell me your points distribution please ?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

steelrahul said:


> is there a cap for number of invitations for Software Engineers under 489 FS ?


yes, as SE is subjected to prorata so firstly they will send invitation for 189. if they could not complete round cap then only 489 will be invited. round cap should be around 200 but it was not consistence in last rounds.


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

ccham said:


> yes, as SE is subjected to prorata so firstly they will send invitation for 189. if they could not complete round cap then only 489 will be invited. round cap should be around 200 but it was not consistence in last rounds.


Only Software and Application Programmers are on pro rata 

As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

From the link SkillSelect


----------



## nguyen.do (Aug 14, 2014)

steelrahul said:


> Can you tell me your points distribution please ?


Hello steelrahul, my points distribution is as below:

Age: 30
Overseas employment: 5
Education qualifications: 15
Family sponsor: 10


----------



## nguyen.do (Aug 14, 2014)

ccham said:


> they have increased it to 100 in next round so hope for the best. most probably 65 queue would be cleared .


That's a great news!


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

nguyen.do said:


> That's a great news!


 Hi,
I have applied for FS and my sponsor is sister-in-law (my spouse sister).
But, i didnt find the relation while applying for EOI (however i selected Aunt)
How can i find the correct relation. Please help me...... 

Thanks


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for FS and my sponsor is sister-in-law (my spouse sister).
> But, i didnt find the relation while applying for EOI (however i selected Aunt)
> How can i find the correct relation. Please help me......
> ...


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf 
Check page 12 for eligible relatives


----------



## nguyen.do (Aug 14, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for FS and my sponsor is sister-in-law (my spouse sister).
> But, i didnt find the relation while applying for EOI (however i selected Aunt)
> How can i find the correct relation. Please help me......
> ...


You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
The relative or the relative’s partner you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.
Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.

Can that be sister?
Sorry, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

steelrahul said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf
> Check page 12 for eligible relatives


I have checked that but relation i didnt find while filing EOI, it is not ther in dropdown.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

There is no option because Applicant's sis-in-law cant be a sponsor.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> There is no option because Applicant's sis-in-law cant be a sponsor.


If you have a relative living in a ‘Designated Area’ who is willing to sponsor you, he or she will need to be
an Australian citizen, permanent resident or ‘eligible New Zealand citizen’ (see page 5). You or your
partner must be related to your sponsor as:
• a non-dependent child or non-dependent step-child;
• a parent or step-parent;
• a brother or sister, step-brother or step-sister;
• a niece or nephew, step-niece or step-nephew;
• an aunt or uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle;
• a first cousin; or
• a grandchild or step-grandchild.
If you are relying on sponsorship by a person related to your partner, your partner must also be included
in your application.

Your partner(my wife) must be related to your sponsor( my spouse sister) as sister.
Here it was mentioned


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> There is no option because Applicant's sis-in-law cant be a sponsor.


Sister of Applicant's Spouse can be a Sponsor.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

is there any one got invited under 489FS category in last rounds?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

ICT occupation for 489FS is under pro-rata 
"Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers."

So no one would have got invite for above profession under 489FS


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> ICT occupation for 489FS is under pro-rata
> "Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> ...


Does Software Engineer 261313 also include under pro-rata?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

steelrahul said:


> Does Software Engineer 261313 also include under pro-rata?


Ofcourse.


----------



## ravikrc (Jan 18, 2014)

*489 fs*

i lodged my eoi on 7/07/2013, under SE, with 60 points, still aim waiting for invitation


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

do software enginner have a cap on number of invitations ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

steelrahul said:


> do software enginner have a cap on number of invitations ?


Prorata means if cap is not reached for Software Engineer in 189 visa then it will be offered to 489 applicants. i dont see it happening. For software engineer 5004 places are available this year.


----------



## Nemesis9413 (Mar 30, 2015)

Any recent updates yet guys?


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh my God, I've seen some of you have already been waiting for more or less two years now! I'm losing hope here! I guess I have to retake my IELTS so I can opt for 189. 

Occupation: Software and Application Programmer
Visa: 489 FS
EOI submitted: May 2015
SS Points: 65


----------



## Shreyas_K (Apr 21, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## yogiberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Shreyas_K said:


> subscribing


Your timeline was pretty fast. May I know how much points you had?


----------



## Shreyas_K (Apr 21, 2015)

yogiberry said:


> Your timeline was pretty fast. May I know how much points you had?


Sorry for late reply.I was busy in packing. Moved to Melbourne on 18 feb.
My points were 65.


----------

